# Loft Under Construction



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello everyone..I'm new to racing pigeons and enjoy this website and have learned alot from all the ideas everyone has shared. Anyway I created a webpage I'm updating with pictures as my loft construction progresses. If anyone is interested or has any questions my homepage is www.jaxracinglofts.com. Thanx​


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

it looks really good, i like the hand prints alot, keep us updated and we like more pics, good job


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty good looking work in progress  good luck


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you..I'll try and keep the status as current as I can. Cost for materials add up fast..I have to make my purchases within my budget.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Just looked at your loft and it do look like it's going to be nice


----------

